# Undesirable dog park tendencies.



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

I have a 6 1/2 month old DDR male. Determined to make sure he is socialized well, I've been taking him to a dog park 5-6 days a week since he was four months old. I've also put him through the standard Petco obedience class (not exactly extraordinary). His obedience training isn't really the problem. He loves to play rough, go figure. It's not a problem with my other GSD and other rescue dog. They all play rough well together. However, lately he has begun to bark and be very vocal while he's chasing or wrestling with another dog. With most dogs it's not a problem, but others seem to take it as aggression and then it escalates. He normally backs off, he isn't a fighter, but he will still continue to bark and it agitates the other dog and sometimes others. Is there a way to modify the way he plays? I can't bring treats or toys there because of all the other dogs. What is weird is with some dogs he doesn't make a peep while playing. He'll wrestle with this golden doodle and won't make a sound and they play perfectly. On another instance he'll growl and bark while playing with a Bernese puppy. One of my big problems is non-regular visitors take it as aggression and instigation. Any suggestions on how to correct his play with 10+ other dogs around ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

When he does it mark it with a no and grab him and remove him from play for a few seconds till he focuses on you and then allow him to go back into the fray. If that doesn't get the point across after a few repetitions mark with a no and pop him on the butt or something and then withhold him from play for a few seconds then back into the fray.


----------



## acj415 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm pretty in the same place... I have a 7month gsd. She tends to bark at other dogs at the dog park, isn't aggressive towards them. The barking however makes other dogs and owners think she's aggressive. Afterwards while...long while she calms down, and stops barking. I need help too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

